# What are some unconventional items stored in a patrol car



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Aside from the usual gear, what are some unconventional items that one would store in a patrol car such as dog food as a alternative method of approaching dogs who may be angry during a call


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Fast food and straw wrappers from the last shift.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Somebody is planning ahead for looting.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Vicks Vap-o-rub.
Glow sticks. 
Blow up doll. 
20lbs bag of Lye.
Rope and a shovel.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Not fuel!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Lots of 90 books 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> Vicks Vap-o-rub.
> Glow sticks.
> Blow up doll.
> 20lbs bag of Lye.
> Rope and a shovel.


I needed a good chuckle. ...thanks


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Duck Duct Tape


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Pringle’s. That might just be mine though.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Fleece Wrap & "My Pillow"


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Silence is golden because duct tape is silver.


LGriffin said:


> Duck Duct Tape


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> Silence is golden because duct tape is silver.


Now we're adding duct tape to your list.. I kinda wondered.
Rod... Something you want to tell us??!!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Actually duct tape works great on a good size cut in lieu of stitches.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

2 liters of cola.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Condoms.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

BxDetSgt said:


> Not fuel!


Fucked again!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goose said:


> Fucked again!


Oh come on!!!
I would ride around for at least two hours or after my second call before I worried about quarter-of-a-tank Goose!!!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Piss jug for the inevitable prolonged scene call.
Snacks for the same thing


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Fleece Wrap & "My Pillow"


Along with that special "directed patrol spot".


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Oh come on!!!
> I would ride around for at least two hours or after my second call before I worried about quarter-of-a-tank Goose!!!


I made it another 25 miles before I handed the car off to someone else, who conveniently was probably the guy that left it with almost no gas in the first place.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

a waste basket of some kind
extra water
a swear jar. Once a week is over, you can afford a trip to Disney!


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> a waste basket of some kind
> extra water
> a swear jar. Once *half a shift* is over, you can afford a trip to Disney!


Fixed it for you!


----------

